# Dog food with NO chicken



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

I know that there are some out there. But reading labels that say "no chicken by-products" and then chicken fat is listed....argh!

I have a co-worker that has a lab that has a severe allergy to something. His whole face swells to the point of lips cracking open, eyes & nose swelling shut and wheezing. Vet thinks food allergy, and he is on steroids & antibiotics. As soon as they take the steroids away, he swells again & they have to up the dosage. Benedryl does nothing.

Any suggestions? They have taken him 4 times in a month and just can't get him straightened out.

I suggested switching dog foods. I like Natures REcipe - but even they have chicken fat (not the vegeterian formula, tho.) I'm going to suggest Taste of the WIld, Pacific Stream formula. And to give him brown rice & carrots with either venison or fish or a couple days before, to sort of cleanse his system a bit.

I know they will not do a raw diet.

Any other foods with no corn, beef, wheat or chicken? :help:


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

My Lab is allergic to anything remotely poultry related. I've found a few foods that don't have poultry in them - Wellness has a couple of formulas but that gives my dog the runs, Natural Balance has 3 formulas now that I use - venison, fish and vegetarian (just bought that one - haven't tried it yet). Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream doesn't have chicken either. I can't remember why my Lab didn't handle that one. My Pyr did GREAT on it. I'm not sure about the other ingredients you mentioned though so they'd want to check carefully but at least there are a few options to consider. I know how hard it is to find something without chicken!


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

My Aussie can't have chicken or dairy. We feed her Nutram Lamb/Sensitive Stomach formula and she is thriving.


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

if youve got a costco neerby the kirkland lamb and rice is chicken free.
taste of the wild is also great though!


----------



## Mrrsteelers (Sep 21, 2008)

You can get "Hydrolized" food from a vet. It's proteins are broken down small enough to not trigger allergies. It's too expensive to feed forever, but you can introduce proteins or grains one at a time while on this food to find out the exact allergy. 

I feed California Natural Lamb and Rice mostly. I used to feed Canidae Lamb and Rice but they changed their ingredients and my dogs got loose stool from the new stuff.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Was going to recommend Natural Balance as well. That's what Brawn was on. If he ate dogfood with chicken in it his skin would blister and peel off...all over his entire body. That never happened with Natural Balance.

You can order it online.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

Thanks guys. I will pass on the info.


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've had good luck with Natural Balance. I've tried Taste of the Wild, but the store doesn't carry as many varieties as they do with Natural Balance. I switch the 'flavor' every bag just so my shep/lab doesn't become intolerant of any one ingredient. So far, so good...


----------



## huck (Feb 11, 2008)

> You can get "Hydrolized" food from a vet. It's proteins are broken down small enough to not trigger allergies. It's too expensive to feed forever, but you can introduce proteins or grains one at a time while on this food to find out the exact allergy.


Excellent advice. 

Flint River Ranch, is another food to look into. They too have a chicken free formula, but more important they don't use ANY preservatives. FRR is drop shipped as they don't use preservatives. It isn't cheap but may be a viable option.

Often it's the stuff they put into the food to extend it's "shelf life" that adversely affects dogs.


----------



## gottahaveagoat (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a boxer that's allergic to everything too. We ended up paying to have her tested to see what she was allergic to. Way to much to list but here are a few. Grass, certain trees, mold, dust, potato, carrots, corn, peas, etc etc. I found a great site that will tell you what is in dog food so you won't have to stand and read the labels. http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/ Also the vet gave us a paper with a list of dog food and dog treats that she can eat that have none of the things she can't have in them. That test was expensive but well worth the money spent. Sadie (boxer) has improved so much, no more scratching, losing her hair, swelled eyes or bleeding. Sadie eats Lamb and Rice, while it was not her favorite at first, she now does fine with it.


----------

